
The IGDB.com Top 100 Games (The IMDb of Gaming) - RocketTalk
https://www.igdb.com/top-100/games
======
misev
I haven't played any games in a long time. Just looking at the top positions I
have a feeling the list is largely based on nostalgia? I'd expect current
games to be seriously better than games from 15+ years ago?

------
RocketTalk
Do you agree/disagree with the list?

